

URL as User Interface Design Pattern - michaelbuckbee
http://blog.optimizationrobot.com/the-url-as-user-interface-pattern/?my-second-try-as-the-first-blew-up-my-blogging-server

======
amattn
One of my favorite examples of this is Instapaper. The app on iOS registers
itself as a handler for i[http://](http://) links so all you have to do is
stuff an "i" in front of a URL in Safari and the link opens up in the
Instapaper app. Super clever.

------
sxtxixtxcxh
the command line of the web

